# ifconfig: no eth0

## jingk

Just installed, with a "genkernel all" configuration. After boot, ifconfig detects only the loopback device, "lo".

Booting from the installation media,

```
lspci -k | grep -A3 "Ethernet"

...

Kernel modules: alx

```

and returning to the installation,

```
modprobe alx

modprobe: FATAL: Module alx not found

```

So I think my problem is, how do I reconfigure the genkernel to include the required module?

After posting I've become aware that this isn't a networking and security problem.

----------

## lexflex

Hi Jingk,

Did you enable ALX in the kernel using genkernel with 'menuconfig'  ?

Under (copy from the config menu):

```
 Symbol: ALX [=n]                                                                                                       x

  x Type  : tristate                                                                                                       x

  x Prompt: Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x support                                                                         x

  x   Location:                                                                                                            x

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                  x

  x       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                      x

  x         -> Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET [=y])                                                                     x

  x (1)       -> Atheros devices (NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS [=y])                                                                 x

  x   Defined at drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/Kconfig:66                                                                   x

  x   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS [=y] && PCI [=y]                                  x

  x   Selects: CRC32 [=y] && MDIO [=m]                                                                                     x

  x                                         

```

Alex.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

ifconfig -a

lsmod

you should try this on the working and not working system and compare the outputs. than you can adopt your kernel and boot from that adopted kernel which should usually fix your issues.

----------

## Schnulli

Hi jingk

once you used genkernel you can find the kernel-config in:

/etc/kernels/kernel-config*

I type you now how i do, bec. i am lazy...

"emerge gentoo-sources genkernel app-misc/mc"

running " genkernel all "as it is

"cd /usr/src/linux" 

"make oldconfig" what imports the genkernel config

make my changes, save it

running "MC"

you are still in /usr/src/linux

copy .config to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.17.8-gentoo-r1 (can be different at your system)

and re-run  USE="-j5" genkernel all  bec. i am lazy and it works, USE="-j5" means to use all CPU of ur system

safe your own configured .config

in case you need to setup another or new system with the same kernel, just copy this config file again to the same location...... 

thats it how i use to do it be sure others do it in another way, but we are Linux and we have often more than one way to get it working  :Wink: 

----------

